# 300 BLK



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Went to the range last night and shot it for the first time. 208 amax over H110, R&P cases, 450 primers. It's pretty cool shooting 30 cal with almost no recoil. This trip with a blurry scope it shot about 3 MOA. I took that scope off and mounted the Eotech with 3x magnifier. We'll see how it does next week. I had put in a JP spring kit and had a couple light strikes. Probably need to put the stock springs back in. Can't wait to try some supersonics later.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What kind of ballistics are you getting on those loads?

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have no idea. I've only put 7 rounds through it.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This caliber has always intrigued me. So, Fred, you have loaded 208-grain A-Max bullets? I have used the EOTechs but without magnifiers. Curious to hear what you have to say about the magnifier.

With the EOTech, I have found it critical to use the proper target for sighting in. For me, it has been black circles that are not too large to center the dot coupled with the intensity as low as possible.

Good luck and looking forward to your report.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not that excited by the Eotech. I find the image be very blurry when not using the magnifier. With the magnifier it clears right up.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I got home and measured the targets. zero @ 50, about 5.25" drop at 100.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was measured outside the space time continuum ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, occasionally I enter the world as you humans know it.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good zombie stopper, but I worry that the dead, might get a shot off at farther range than I. The drop is substantial. Still a very cool round though. Funny, I was just looking at uppers at Midway in that caliber.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

There are plenty used for sale around here. Mine was "used" but looked like it had never been fired. I'm thinking it's a good HD gun. Once I get rid of the light strikes and cycling issue. It didn't always cycle hard enough to pick up the next round. Seems frequent and easily fixable by enlarging the gas port.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

are you running it suppressed? Those large sub sonic bullets essentially turn it into a .45 carbine, with better bullet performance. I have a friend that hunts with one suppressed here, its crazy hearing a bullet impact a white tail at 40 yards, sounds like you hit it with a baseball bat


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Not yet but that is the eventual plan. We just got suppressors permitted here in Michigan. I reckon it will still be a while before they allow them for hunting. I just need to set up a trust and get something in the works.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Make sure to turn the intensity to the lowest setting possible when sighting in or it will appear blurry. It's difficult in bright light, but with a black target, it can still work effectively. For hunting, a higher setting will get the job done with quick target acquisition.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I did some reading and squinting and realize the problem is my eyes not the sight. It'll get the job done for CQC and short range coyote killing.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Yeah I did some reading and squinting and realize the problem is my eyes not the sight


Yeah getting old sucks !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have an EOTech on a .223 NEF single-shot rifle and with the proper targets and intensity of the dot, I've been able to group 1 1/2 inches at 100 yards consistently. The gun's capable of better, but the red dot restricts my precision. However, it is not designed to "one-hole" targets at distance; it's all about fast target acquisition. I also have one on a T/C Contender pistol in .45-70 JDJ and sight in the same way.

For sighting in, (and, without the magnifier), I've found 50 yards to be better for sighting in, because I can see smaller black-circle targets easier, which allows for better testing. The beauty of the optic is that whatever your range, there's no parallax to confuse the issue. The trick is to adjust the dot to its smallest potential size, which subtends only 1-inch - way better than other red dots, other than Aimpoints, which are equally effective.

One other technique to try is to use the dot like iron sights by placing your target on top of the dot. That way, you'll be able to see the entire target. Again, this technique may be best suited for practice. Once you are confident with the load, etc., you can adjust the dot onto the target for hunting purposes.

Hang in there, Fred.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You can adjust your dot size? I looked for that on mine but didn't anything. I have the 512. If I squint I can make it smaller 

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, but it appears to get smaller when dimmed. Just play with it a bit more.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 512 on my 50 Beawulf and it works great, also keeps the sight out of the eye too.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The 300BLK seems like a cool round. While you say it drops 5.25" at 100, I bet it's a very consistent 5.25" @ 100. I have not shot the 300BLK, but I've heard it's almost silent at the gun when suppressed (like Rediculous said). I do shoot a suppressed .308 and that can takes most of the recoil out. It turns the .308 into a .223 for recoil. As far as EO Techs, we've done a lot of testing with them and guys like them for target acquisition, but outside 100 we see groups opening up due to the larger than MOA dot.

Anyway, sounds like you got a cool project and a lot of fun to look forward to. I actually saw a Rem M7 in 300 BLK with threaded barrel at the local gun store. "NO NEW CAILBERS!" my good conscience told me. Here in PA we can hunt suppressed, but I actually like the can for recoil control, rather than sound suppression.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I fired a 308 and 223 that were suppressed and liked the recoil reduction in both. I need one for my 50 Beawulf, the recoil is very different than most rifles.


----------

